# UGVPS's domain doesn't work.



## yolo (Nov 26, 2013)

Whelp

UGVPS has deadpooled it looks like. Their website redirects to google now, and people are complaining that their server has been down for 5+ days


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Nov 26, 2013)

Wow that is actually unexpected, I thought they were a bit larger - They had paid advertising on LEB iirc.


----------



## Francisco (Nov 26, 2013)

WebSearchingPro said:


> Wow that is actually unexpected, I thought they were a bit larger - They had paid advertising on LEB iirc.


"Paid" is up for debate I imagine.

They already posted on LEB that they had some issues with godaddy so the domain isn't resolving properly. It's possible they were using googlesites and it's a configuration error?

I wonder what happened with them. They were ripping it up pretty good on the LEB homepage and things were good for a long while then it all slammed into a wall suddenly?

Francisco


----------



## MannDude (Nov 26, 2013)

I doubt they deadpooled. Thomas, the owner, work(s/ed) for Fabozzi at CVPS. Then work(s/ed) for CC themselves. Since those are his upstreams I would assume he'd have special privileges and not get shit-canned or forced into deadpooling.


----------



## Francisco (Nov 26, 2013)

Ernie owns HVH, not UG unless I missed some big change?

Francisco


----------



## MannDude (Nov 26, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Ernie owns HVH, not UG unless I missed some big change?
> 
> 
> Francisco


I get them all mixed up. I was thinking of Thomas.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Nov 26, 2013)

They are not a deadpooled host, they are still running, just domain issues. Also the OP is lying and service has not been down 5 days.


----------



## yolo (Nov 26, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> They are not a deadpooled host, they are still running, just domain issues. Also the OP is lying and service has not been down 5 days.


Im not lying, read what I said again.


----------



## SrsX (Nov 26, 2013)

#yolo style - his server is down, automatic deadpool.

#yolo style - site misconfiguration / problem, automatic deadpool.

Reality:

1) If your server is down or anyone elses, have you considered contacting them instead of running to other people for help?

2) The site is probably misconfigured, I *highly doubt* they're deadpooled.


----------



## yolo (Nov 26, 2013)

SrsX said:


> #yolo style - his server is down, automatic deadpool.
> 
> #yolo style - site misconfiguration / problem, automatic deadpool.
> 
> ...


Can nobody read?

"people are complaining that their server has been down for 5+ days"

I never said I...


----------



## SrsX (Nov 26, 2013)

yolo said:


> Can nobody read?
> 
> "people are complaining that their server has been down for 5+ days"
> 
> I never said I...


... you clearly can't.

1) If your server is down *or anyone elses,* have you considered contacting them instead of running to other people for help?


----------



## DomainBop (Nov 26, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Also the OP is lying and service has not been down 5 days.


How would you know if a UGVPS client is lying about having trouble for 5 days when you said a few minutes ago on LET that you don't even know when one of your own clients is experiencing problems with their VPS because you're a huge host, one of the big boys, a giant of the industry, and have too many clients to know the status of an individual client without a ticket number.



> As far as the OP, I cant talk about it unless I have some info. We have over 20,000 clients, so its impossible for me to comment on a ticket I know nothing about. *This is not some little hobby host like BuyVM etc that only get 15 tickets a day.*



posted on LET by Chris tonight http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/17237/issues-with-chicagovps-reasons-i-cancelled-review


----------



## yolo (Nov 26, 2013)

SrsX said:


> ... you clearly can't.
> 
> 1) If your server is down *or anyone elses,* have you considered contacting them instead of running to other people for help?


Lets break this down.

1. I was just going off of the LET thread

2. I dont have any services with them

3. Their website is down how would I contact them?


----------



## SrsX (Nov 26, 2013)

yolo said:


> Lets break this down.
> 
> 1. I was just going off of the LET thread
> 
> ...


Let's break this down even more.

1. If you're going off a dramapit thread, then that's your fault

2. If you have no service with them, yet claim they have 5+ "days downtime" for "some people," then it's none of your business.

3. Email, IRC, etc. or hell, UGVPS is on the CC payroll, just email them and ask to speak with the owner of UGVPS (forget his / her name).


----------



## JackDoan (Nov 26, 2013)

SrsX said:


> Let's break this down even more.
> 
> 1. If you're going off a dramapit thread, then that's your fault
> 
> ...


Wow, it's almost like you have an interest in discrediting the OP. U mad, SrsX?


----------



## Novacha (Nov 26, 2013)

I got an email around 2 hours ago stating the following:



> Hello,
> 
> Due to problems with GoDaddy and our domain ugvps.com, our website is currently inaccessible. We have set up our temporary domain while awaiting resolution from GoDaddy support as we want to offer clients a way to contact us etc in the meantime. Our temporary domain is: http://ugeekvps.com/
> 
> ...


I thought this might be relevant.


----------



## Jade (Nov 27, 2013)

People jump to conclusions too quickly  Glad to see everything's okay with them. B)


----------



## MannDude (Nov 27, 2013)

Curious why the primary domain isn't working, and what the issue is. Bummer situation.


----------



## peterw (Nov 27, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Curious why the primary domain isn't working, and what the issue is. Bummer situation.


Change the topic to something more accurate.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 27, 2013)

peterw said:


> Change the topic to something more accurate.


Good call.

The domain didn't expire, so curious what GoDaddy did to cause all this drama.


----------



## drmike (Nov 27, 2013)

UGVPS ought to be renamed UGHVPS.

They aren't going anywhere.  The owner IS EMPLOYED BY ColoCrossing. Thomas Dale baby...  Only place they'd go is 100% CC owned.   Likely already owned at least half by CVPS.



> Matt,&lt;br /&gt;
> &lt;br /&gt;
> Yep, getting this assigned now.&lt;br /&gt;
> &lt;br /&gt;
> ...


That's 2013-10-26 to a CC customer.


----------



## SrsX (Nov 27, 2013)

JackDoan said:


> Wow, it's almost like you have an interest in discrediting the OP. U mad, SrsX?


Well, at least I know I'm more mature then a hosting company owner...

Am I mad? No. I was just trying to make a point, just because a issue happens means *it is not a AUTOMATIC deadpool.*


----------



## DomainBop (Nov 27, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Good call.
> 
> The domain didn't expire, so curious what GoDaddy did to cause all this drama.


I highly doubt that GoDaddy is the cause of the drama (although I could be wrong).  Let's review the facts: name servers changed from ns1/2.ugvps.com to GD's nameservers and domain forwarded to google, account holder needs to contact GD to try to get things fixed because they can't do it from within their account. When you see something like that it usually means the GD account was hacked/hijacked and the hacker probably changed the DNS, forwarded the domain, and changed the contact info and passwords on the account.  They shouldn't have any problem regaining control of the domain if their account was hijacked but dealing with GD can be a pain in the ass when a hijacking occurs (read this horror story http://www.domaininvesting.com/anonymous-guest-post-how-my-go-daddy-account-was-hacked/ )

FYI, the temporary name ugeekvps.com they registered (through namecheap) last night is using private WHOIS (joining CVPS and HVH in the list of providers who have started hiding their ownership info during the past 6 months).


----------



## Damian (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## drmike (Nov 27, 2013)

^--- I lol'd. My people wear grass skirts though and sandals.


Sh!t never adds up in Buffalo. House brands ran moronically. This was a snafu of some weird origin. Being offline for 5 days and no one answering tickets, well that's the stuff of support legends lately.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Nov 27, 2013)

I feel like a lot has already been said that needed to be said in this thread however for reference purposes I would just like to state my opinion that I don't think it's possible for any large or major ColoCrossing hosting provider to deadpool to be honest.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Nov 27, 2013)

> FYI, the temporary name ugeekvps.com they registered (through namecheap) last night is using private WHOIS


IIRC, Namecheap includes 1 year of WhoisGuard by default, and it's activated by default. If they were in a big hurry to get stuff working, then they probably glossed over disabling it.


----------



## drmike (Nov 27, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> I don't think it's possible for any large or major ColoCrossing hosting provider to deadpool to be honest.


Cause daddy won't let them, he'll just gobble them into the uddership or was that uttershit?


----------



## GVH-Jon (Nov 27, 2013)

drmike said:


> Cause daddy won't let them, he'll just gobble them into the uddership or was that uttershit?


It would be the same case no matter what datacenter it is. I don't think any upstream provider or datacenter wants any of their large clients deadpooling.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Nov 27, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> It would be the same case no matter what datacenter it is. I don't think any upstream provider or datacenter wants any of their large clients deadpooling.


Err, not quite.  The difference is that legitimate datacentres don’t typically hold ownership of their ’clients’.  People under aggressive sales contracts that are obligated to fill X amount of rented rackspace in a mall?  That’s a different story.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Nov 27, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Err, not quite.  The difference is that legitimate datacentres don’t typically hold ownership of their ’clients’.  People under aggressive sales contracts that are obligated to fill X amount of rented rackspace in a mall?  That’s a different story.


Are you making assumptions on ColoCrossing's LTO contracts or do you actually have insider information?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Nov 27, 2013)

I don't make assumptions.


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Nov 28, 2013)

drmike said:


> Cause daddy won't let them, he'll just gobble them into the uddership or was that uttershit?


uppertit?


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 3, 2013)

> Crystal said _"We are not going anywhere, we seem to be facing a problem with the domain and we are working with GoDaddy support."_  and _"We have set up our temporary domain while awaiting resolution from GoDaddy support as we want to offer clients a way to contact us etc."_



7 days later and ugvps.com is still forwarding to google.com...


----------



## drmike (Dec 3, 2013)

Hehehe... What?

I had to see this with my own eyes.  Indeed.  Ugvps.com pushes you to Google.

What in the world is going on with these jokers?


----------



## MannDude (Dec 3, 2013)

Is this still fault of GoDaddy?


----------



## XFS_Duke (Dec 3, 2013)

I'd probably say no... I've never seen something like that happen for this long... I've been doing this in some shape or form since 1999 and GoDaddy is crappy, but I don't know if they are THAT crappy... If I were the owners of ugvps.com I would transfer the domain out to a different registrar...


----------



## drmike (Dec 3, 2013)

Name Server: NS41.DOMAINCONTROL.COM
Name Server: NS42.DOMAINCONTROL.COM

*nslookup ugvps.com*

Non-authoritative answer:
Name: ugvps.com
Address: 184.168.221.26

*whois 184.168.221.26*

NetRange: 184.168.0.0 - 184.168.255.255
CIDR: 184.168.0.0/16
OriginAS: AS26496
NetName: GO-DADDY-COM-LLC
NetHandle: NET-184-168-0-0-1
Parent: NET-184-0-0-0-0
NetType: Direct Allocation
Comment: Please send abuse complaints to [email protected]
RegDate: 2010-09-21
Updated: 2012-02-24
Ref: http://whois.arin.net/rest/net/NET-184-168-0-0-1

OrgName: GoDaddy.com, LLC
OrgId: GODAD
Address: 14455 N Hayden Road
Address: Suite 226
City: Scottsdale
StateProv: AZ

So they registered domain years back with GoDaddy.  They host things with GoDaddy.

Seems like all UGVPS on this one.

Someone said elsewhere about them joining the ranks of the deadpool.   If they are aren't, they sure are imitating the dead well.


----------



## FHN-Eric (Dec 3, 2013)

It doesn't look like a godaddy issue. Looks like they have it pointing to google's ip.


http://who.is/dns/ugvps.com


----------



## drmike (Dec 3, 2013)

FHN-Eric said:


> It doesn't look like a godaddy issue. Looks like they have it pointing to google's ip.
> 
> http://who.is/dns/ugvps.com


Almost 

They are serving up the Godaddy IP for the A record.

However:


```
curl -I ugvps.com

HTTP/1.1 301 Moved Permanently
Cache-Control: max-age=900
Content-Length: 0
Content-Type: text/html
Location: http://google.com
Server: Microsoft-IIS/7.5
X-AspNet-Version: 4.0.30319
X-Powered-By: ASP.NET
Date: Wed, 04 Dec 2013 05:14:47 GMT
Age: 0
Connection: keep-alive
```


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 4, 2013)

drmike said:


> Almost
> 
> They are serving up the Godaddy IP for the A record.
> 
> ...


Their GoDaddy account was most likely hijacked and the hacker changed the login info and security question so they can't access it, and then changed the DNS and forwarded the domain.  That GoDaddy IP with the 301 moved permanently looks like GoDaddy's domain forwarding service (there is an option to have the forward be a 301...and GoDaddy runs on IIS).

Regaining control of the account shouldn't take 7 days unless you're either an absolute moron or don't place a high priority on your business (i.e. weekends and holidays take precedence over regaining control of your domain). If GoDaddy is requiring them to send documentation proving they are the owners they could have overnighted it via FedEx or faxed it.

TL;DR clown central


----------



## drmike (Dec 5, 2013)

So what the heck is up with Thomas Dale and UGVPS?

Did ColoCrossing fire him or what?

More posts over on LET about UGVPS having nodes down.... Today...


----------



## MannDude (Dec 13, 2013)

Hmmmm.


----------



## drmike (Dec 13, 2013)

OMG!

I just looked at that over on LET:

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/17282/ugvps-offline-my-server-offline-more-than-5-days

That thread is a trainwreck of Biloh followed by Fabozzi defending UGVPS, followed by Kossen screaming about @DomainBOP on the topic as usual.

Hey Biloh, Fabozzi, Kossen, what's the story, the real story?  I mean, tleo is indeed your colleague/co-worker.  Whole situation has been sketchy since the domain/website went poof for UGVPS.

Sounds like Thomas Dale and Crystal Dale are having baby mama drama.

She is claiming fraud and illegal activity by tleo and his "affiliates".

Time for  opcorn:


----------



## drmike (Dec 13, 2013)

And the lady posted some more:



> zhuanyi: Yes. That is 100% correct. These (insert foul word of choice here) used my information to register the domain, and then started a company (UGVPS) thinking I would never find out. I have since recovered the GoDaddy account registered in my name, and redirected all traffic to google (as many of you have noticed) for the time being. Now i'm here on this forum to set the record straight.


----------



## drmike (Dec 13, 2013)

Guess there was no Crystal Dale and lady running UGVPS like I long ago alleged.


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 13, 2013)

GoDaddy suspended the domain today for invalid contact info (see my LET post).  The suspension is a result of ICANN compliance ticket IJJ-208-35504 filed on December 5th for invalid WHOIS info.

edited to add:



> Guess there was no Crystal Dale


There is a Crystal Dale and she is married to TLeo but...the latest from LET.



> Long story short...My soon to be ex-husband is a scammer and a thief. (I will refrain from getting personal and telling you how much of a sorry excuse of a man, or a father he is.)


----------



## drmike (Dec 13, 2013)

Certainly Crystal Dale is real.   The unreal part as told by the latest story is that she hasn't been involved in the company.  Unclear if the whole time or recently or what.

So quite possible the unreal part may be Thomas pretending to be Crystal and hob knobbing on IRC and such and the legions nerds with girl lust.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 14, 2013)

Man oh man, some crazy stuff indeed. If all this is true, then I'll be left almost speachless.

CVPS hires Thomas Dale, then pushes him up to ColoCrossing. CVPS supposedly buys UGVPS. Thomas Dale is going to like have legal action taken from his soon to be ex-wife. This is literally an epic cluster fuck.

I feel like like we'll have consumed a lot of popcorn by Monday.


----------



## drmike (Dec 14, 2013)

For future reference and search....



> Domain Name: UGVPS.COM
> Registry Domain ID: 1749478805_DOMAIN_COM-VRSN
> Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.godaddy.com
> Registrar URL: http://www.godaddy.com
> ...


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 14, 2013)

> Dr Mike said "For future reference and search...."



The most notable change on that updated WHOIS (besides the new address) is that Crystal is now listed as the registrant of the ugvps.com domain instead of Warfront Cafe LLC. 

When UGVPS started it was using the Warfront Cafe LLC PayPal account (merchant name: Warfront Cafe LLC, email address: [email protected]) but sometime around February 1st they setup a new PayPal account with the merchant name Unique Geek VPS ([email protected]ps.com) .  The email they sent out on February 1st::



> Hello UGVPS Clients!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For future reference, here's that December 5th ICANN compliance ticket that forced today's update of the WHOIS..



> Hello, xxxxx,
> 
> 
> A Whois inaccuracy complaint was submitted to ICANN by you, or
> ...


----------



## drmike (Dec 23, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> They are not a deadpooled host, they are still running, just domain issues. Also the OP is lying and service has not been down 5 days.


What happened to all crap @CVPS_Chris?  "OP was lying".. hahaha.. OP might have been "off" but the OP wasn't lying.

Domain issues?  Yeah they are having domain issues...

Checked ugvps.com out lately?  

Funny how CVPS_Chris was muzzled about the UGVPS stuff.  Surely, there must be some plausible excuses...


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Dec 23, 2013)

Yikes! It points straight to vpsboard.com   Who did it?


----------



## drmike (Dec 23, 2013)

vRozenSch00n said:


> Yikes! It points straight to vpsboard.com   Who did it?


It must be Fabozzi doing that    He seems to be intoxicated tonight and writing all sorts of stuff.  Put someones info out on LET and IRC and talking about poles in asses (must be a Buffalo thing)...


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 24, 2013)

> talking about poles in asses (must be a Buffalo thing)..


http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=302632



> Put someones info out on LET and IRC


...and used a residential IP that traces to Clarence NY :lol:

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/18862/stay-away-from-cvps-leaks-personal-info-in-irc


----------

